# Working From Home



## lisabeaty (Jun 25, 2012)

I am interested in working from home doing coding or billing or follow up.  Can anyone please help me know what I need to do to  get started.  My main questions is knowing how to charge.  Any help is truly appreciated.


----------



## Debby Herbert (Jun 27, 2012)

If you are new to coding, you will likely need to first work in an office setting doing coding or billing before you will be allowed to work from home. Entry level coding jobs are not in abundance so getting your foot in the door takes patience and persistence. Taking classes at a community college and of course getting certified is a must. From there taking your first job in almost any medical office role can help you get your foot in the door, also volunteering in a medical office setting can be another way to introduce yourself to an employer. Good luck!


----------

